# Truck Swap



## Horvath2015 (Oct 24, 2015)

Removing a fisher plow and wiring from a 2002 Sierra and installing on a 2005 Yukon.

I removed the truck 2 headlight harness from the isolation module, but can find where the headlights harness plugs back into the truck so the truck headlights and turn signals will work again..

Any tips?

Thanks Eric


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

At the headlights. Well behind them I should say, follow the plow wiring to the front of the truck


----------



## Horvath2015 (Oct 24, 2015)

I am not sure what you are talking about. I know where the factory wiring harness is for the headlites on the Sierra.. I am not sure where to plug them back into to make the headlites on the Sierra work again.

After i remove them from the Isolation module on the fisher wiring harness, the head lites no longer work are as the wiring harness has to be put back to its stock position.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Look behind your headlights. That's where the plow wiring hooks up. Factory plugs plug into the plow wiring, then the plow wiring plugs into the trucks headlights. 
Again, did you follow the plow wiring down to the truck lights?


----------



## Horvath2015 (Oct 24, 2015)

The wires behind that are attached to the headlites went to port 3 and 4 on the isolation module. When I unplugged them they stopped working..

THere are no addition wires or plugs behind the lights.

All the plow wires are show below, now i have two plugs on the truck i have no idea where to plug into to get the headlites to work again.

thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Those 2 plugs plug into the headlights.
Or should. They should be right by the headlights.


----------



## Horvath2015 (Oct 24, 2015)

your awesome.. i see what you mean,,

THANK YOU !


----------



## Horvath2015 (Oct 24, 2015)

Wonder if you could help with this issue...

I installed everything from the 2002 Sierra into the 2005 Yukon... When I hook up the light wiring harnesses and turn the lights on all 4 headlights on the Yukon light up.. Meaning both low beam.. and both High beam at the same time.... It doesn't change when I hit the dimmer switch.

Kind Regards


----------



## Lb7 (Oct 3, 2015)

double check your wiring behind your headlights sounds like you have low beam and high beam connectors switched on one side or the other. happen to me before installing a couple plows.


----------



## Horvath2015 (Oct 24, 2015)

I checked the plugins behind the headlights.. All are good.. On the short side there are 3 separate wires... Pink.. Purple.. Brown.. Trying to figure where those splice into... On the long side just had a purple to splice..my guess.. Turn signal


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Purple is turn, Brown is parking, and I believe without looking it up, pink is drls.
Thought you removed it from the other truck, didn't remember the wires?


----------



## Horvath2015 (Oct 24, 2015)

Yup.. That's how I have it.. And all 4 headlights turn on when I turn the switch on.. Triple checked everything.. Plugs.. Splices.. Etc.. Still no luck


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

If you have the plow headlight plugs orientated the correct way, then your Gunna probably need the drl adapter.
Look at westerns website and you should be able to find the adapter

So you have those 3 wires installed or no?
2 conflicting stories your telling


----------



## Horvath2015 (Oct 24, 2015)

All plugs are correct.. Plus pink is on dl +... purple and Brown on directional on short side... Long side is purple on directional


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Brown is parking not turn.


----------



## Horvath2015 (Oct 24, 2015)

Sorry my bad.. That's is what it's set at. Just double checked.. And purple is left turn


----------



## Horvath2015 (Oct 24, 2015)

Any other thoughts as to why all 4 headlights turn on? I am at a loss 

Triple checked everything


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. Then look up the wiring for the drls


----------



## Horvath2015 (Oct 24, 2015)

Day time. Running lights are spliced to pink. On the positive side on the truck plug


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Here..
http://library.westernplows.com/doc...ename=22373.07_110108_for_Web.pdf&doctype=pdf


----------



## Horvath2015 (Oct 24, 2015)

I am wondering if some of these wires that are on there 10 wire plugs that go into port 3 and 4 need to be switch.. Looks real easy to do..


----------



## Horvath2015 (Oct 24, 2015)

While I am trouble shooting I am just going to unplug the high beam bulbs so I can go pick up the plow and drive it home.

I just noticed however the red light on the joystick is not lit when I turn the switch on the side to the on position.

Does that only light up when the plow is plugged into the truck and switch on? Or should I be looking for a loose wire / bad connection before I head out?

Thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The controller only comes on when the plow is plugged in.


----------



## Horvath2015 (Oct 24, 2015)

OK Thank You


----------

